# mATX X58



## Kantastic (Oct 7, 2009)

Currently have:
P180 Mini
Sapphire HD 4870 (More than enough for 1280x1024 )
WD 640GB Caviar Black
Corsair H50
Antec Truepower New 750W
Samsung SH-223B

Currently on its way: (From NE)
6GB Kingston HyperX 2000MHz 
ASUS Rampage Gene II


Still need to purchase:
Core i7 920 @ MC (Probably this Saturday) 
Windows 7 Business Edition (Free from cousin (MSDNAA)) 

I'm pretty excited right now! I'll keep you guys posted.

I'll keep you guys posted! Total is about $1020 give or take a few bucks.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 7, 2009)

I was going to do a matx x58 build not too long ago... Had some financial problems so I couldn't start it finally, but I was going to do it in a pretty small case  You know, the portable type... Too bad I couldn't continue my project but hope you can


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 7, 2009)

Oooh this is cool. I love that case


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 7, 2009)

The entire build will be around $1000. I made around that much over the summer and my sis hooked me up with her Sunday job after she went back to college so yeah... I always thought I'd spend my first few paychecks on hookers... go figure!


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 11, 2009)

Alrightie, just picked up an i7 920 @ MC, S-Spec SLBEJ. Rest of the crap arrives Monday, cousin just gave me W7 Prof.


----------



## wolf (Oct 11, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> cousin just gave me W7 Prof.



My cousins love giving me software


----------



## craigbru (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice hardware!  You're going to love the Rampage GENE II.  It's a great little board.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 12, 2009)

Very similar to my old build, mini p180, 920 and Rampage II Gene. Enjoy


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 12, 2009)

Everything is here! 

I just need to get some stuff sorted with Newegg, I noticed one of my P180 5.25'' brackets is completely missing the metal part while installing my optical drive last night. I wouldn't have done anything had the box not had scratches, dents, and holes in certain areas. I'm not sure what to say... used product? Newegg promised a response by today, if they don't give me a satisfactory reply I'm going to reconsider Newegg as my one-stop-shop.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 12, 2009)

i have some extra p180 parts if u need something


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

Lamesauce on the Mini P180. I've still got mine sitting around here if you want it. I just wish shipping wasn't so harmful  But maybe we can work something out!


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll let both of you know if Newegg's 'award winning' customer support doesn't hold true to anything besides RMAs.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice love that Antec mini. Can't wait to see.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

If all else fails, threaten to tell your story on resellerratings.com and they should give in.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 12, 2009)

it would be WAY SMALLER THIS WAY. 

Case: Sugo sg-01
Cooler: Scythe Big shuriken.

Now, THAT IS A SMALL X58 

Really nice your build IMO


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 12, 2009)

in fact only sugo sg-05 suport itx, sg-01, 02, 03 and 04 support micro atx. and the sg 01 and 02 are cube cases


----------



## n-ster (Oct 13, 2009)

Thoses were the cases I was looking at when I was about to buy an matx i7


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 13, 2009)

Project halted due to faulty power supply. 1-2 weeks before I get a replacement unit.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 13, 2009)

Just ordered the Cooler Master 700W modular PSU that I always wanted with true modularity, unlike that Antec Hybrid crap. 

What luck that my Antec was DOA just so price alert can tell me that the CM 700W went back down to $110, and I get another $11 off with a promo code!

^_^ My luck is changing! (My grades aren't though..)


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 13, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Just ordered the Cooler Master 700W modular PSU that I always wanted with true modularity, unlike that Antec Hybrid crap.
> 
> What luck that my Antec was DOA just so price alert can tell me that the CM 700W went back down to $110, and I get another $11 off with a promo code!
> 
> *^_^ My luck is changing! (My grades aren't though..)*




i lolled at that


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 16, 2009)

This baby is up and running! OCCT fails after a minute or so on Core #3 but that's probably because of it constantly dropping below 1.0V. I'll bump it up to 1.05 or so later and see if that fixes it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2009)

Great news! Is that auto-set or undervolted?


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 22, 2009)

Auto.

OC started, currently @ 3.2, 20 minutes Prime95 stable maxing around 56C (50C avg per core). I'm gonna aim for 3.8 then stop until I get 2 fans in push/pull for the H50.

Right so I figured out what the button above the power button does on the P180... it reboots the comp! 30-35 minutes of Prime05 stable @3.2 so that's that, testing 3.8 now.

Notes:

3.2GHz
64C Max
Voltage on auto
RAM 1283 CAS 7

3.8GHz
64C Max
Voltage 1.185
RAM 1450 CAS 7

Update1: Looks like 3.8 @ is going to run around the same temps as 3.2 on auto voltages.


----------

